# Overfeeding on springs



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

I have 2 very plump Auratus, and 1 decently shaped Auratus, so I know they are eating well. (no chin rolls or anything, but just pear shaped)

However, in the 20 gallon I made, I seeded the leaf litter with springtails a good week or two before I put in the frogs. The springs have been going crazy! They're everywhere and reproducing like mad!

I used to feed the frogs everyday, but I notice the place was becoming overrun by flies. Now I'm only feeding 2, maybe 3 times a week, just to make sure I don't have so many flies left over. Now, the flies ARE getting eaten, but it takes a couple of days before they've eaten them all. I'm concerned about the amount of supplements they are getting because they aren't eating the flies quickly at all. I supplement every feeding, but my frogs never come out and eat (presumably because they are so full from the springtails). 

Is this a problem? Are my frogs not getting enough supplements because they are chowing down on springs too much? Possible solutions?


----------



## mark97r1 (Mar 8, 2007)

If you are worried about the frogs supplementation intake you could administer a different way, like via the water.
Just a thought, but am interested on peoples views on this.

Mark


----------



## Estrato (Jan 6, 2009)

You could try and feed less flies every day so they get more supplements.


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

I will definitely try fewer flies more often, but I have decreased the amount I feed them, and they still don't come out to eat them--the flies just wander around for a couple of days before the frogs "get around to them."


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

I have the same "issue", but the frogs havee been fine, and are growing and calling. These are imis, by the way, and I think it's prety standard for them not to run out for a meal. I just dust heavily every time I feed with vitamins and minerals, I think that gets them what they need.

On a seperate note, I've read about PDFs being able to taste the chemical composition of a food, and make choices based on it. I wonder if they can sense the vits and mins they're lacking and eat more fresh flies...


----------



## FuzzyTB (Apr 3, 2008)

bobberly1 said:


> On a seperate note, I've read about PDFs being able to taste the chemical composition of a food, and make choices based on it. I wonder if they can sense the vits and mins they're lacking and eat more fresh flies...


Our food cravings are often (chocolate questionable) based on what our bodies need. Beef (protien) after an intense workout, Gatoraide taste good when you're dehydrated. I'm guessing they aren't lacking too much if they aren't eating. I agree less flies more often to give them a vitamin source when they are ready for a snack.


----------



## Estrato (Jan 6, 2009)

bobberly1 said:


> I have the same "issue", but the frogs havee been fine, and are growing and calling. These are imis, by the way, and I think it's prety standard for them not to run out for a meal. I just dust heavily every time I feed with vitamins and minerals, I think that gets them what they need.
> 
> On a seperate note, I've read about PDFs being able to taste the chemical composition of a food, and make choices based on it. I wonder if they can sense the vits and mins they're lacking and eat more fresh flies...


My intermedius generally dont chase unless they see something really jumping around. The only time Ive actually seen one hop after food was when a fungus gnat got its wings wet and started making a huge commotion. Usually I see them find a spot heavily populated with springtails and hang out there for a while. I try and dump a few flies right in front of each of their faces whenever I feed.


----------

